# I could really use your opinion



## Joan_CD (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi All, I've been on estrogen and testosterone blockers for awhile now and have about a smallish B cup size. I normally present female, but had a question... Would you be able to date a guy that had feminine looking small breasts? All the other parts are male (and work) but without a shirt on you will see a set of girls there. Would it be ok or a total turn off? Can you give me your thoughts? I posted this first in Advice and Rants but no one offered any help. I hope you don't come down too hard on me, as I would really like to hear your thoughts. I'm kinda anxious!


----------



## MorgTrott (Aug 27, 2013)

I mean I suppose it would have to do with how thin you are.  I mean guys who have some chub on them are obviously going to have some chub in the chest area, but if your as thin as a stick and have no history with being overweight there might be some awkwardness just because people don't believe that as the norm in my opinion. Hope this helps


----------



## Joan_CD (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Morg, I am not thin but not really overweight either. The hormones are working and my breasts are definitely female in shape. My aereolas are as large as any other woman's and my nipples are also larger. I guess it boils down to whether or not someone is interested in a manly man or a softer more feminine one. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's what I've learned, and have noticed it to be true (but then, there are all types of people): the more a person naturally identifies as hyper-feminine, the more they prefer someone hyper-masculine, and vice versa. The more a person naturally identifies as androgynous, the more they go for androgynous. Personally, I'm quite feminine, and also biased due to life circumstances, and prefer the more masculine men. However, friend-wise I don't care, and always stood up for the more effeminate guys when they'd get made fun of at school, saying that they just were who they were. Honestly, if I met somebody who was in the middle of changing like you are, I'd believe that you had way too much going on in your life to be able to have a relationship right now. Focus on yourself until you're all done, that's my advice.


----------



## Joan_CD (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughts say. I appreciate all advice offered.


----------

